# Jury Duty



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ugh ! Twitch alot?


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ugh ! Twitch alot?


Exactly. Guess I'll have to fill my Kindle with murder mysteries, LOL


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Can you take pencils? pencils = knitting!!

Or there's always finger knitting!

Seriously, I'd go with the Kindle! You can always read knitting books.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.



mirl56 said:


> Can you take pencils? pencils = knitting!!
> 
> Or there's always finger knitting!
> 
> Seriously, I'd go with the Kindle! You can always read knitting books.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a huge amount of time spent just waiting until they actually need you. I always brought a book or two but that was before I became a knitter.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tat


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

learn crochet? I was allowed a plastic crochet hook...no scissors.
Does the jury waiting room have internet access? Bring a laptop and search patterns.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, yes, I would take something to entertain myself. You are not on an active jury the entire time you are there. In fact, I've appeared for jury duty and spent the entire day in the waiting room, never to be called for active duty.

Of course you do not knit/read/twiddle your thumbs while actually in a jury and listening to the case!! 
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> ...


Just finished my year of jury duty. There is lot of waiting that goes on before the picking of the jury for the trial. I think each time I had to report I finished at least one book.


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

I recently was called for jury duty. I got there early and asked about having my knitting. My project was on wood circulars, I was allowed to keep them with me. I would have had time to bring them back to the car if I couldn't bring them in.

I was there all day, from 9am until 5pm. It was 4pm when we finally made it inside the courtroom. Of course I didn't knit during this part of the process. I wasn't called to be a part of the jury. My point being this was alot of time sitting in the waiting room, which I don't think is unusual. I appreciated being able to knit. 

Good luck


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been selected yet. When waiting for the selection process in the past, I have never had to wait in the courthouse for less than 8 hours. Of course if selected I would not be reading during proceedings.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

People wait for hours before they are even called and then sometimes don't get on a jury and go back to waiting to see if they will be called for another trial.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I would take my project on wood, if possible. You never know they might let you have them. I would have a kindle/book on standby.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You apparently have not ever received a summons. The first day you are there you mostly wait as they question other people to possibly seat on a jury.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh ! Twitch alot?
> ...


 :wink: :wink: That will do it


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Last time I reported for jury duty, I took my cross stitch project. The deputies could not figure out what the circular frame was and just laughed when they looked in my bag. I stitched for almost six hours that day.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on jury duty and there is a lot of time spent waiting, one day spent five hours waiting, in the jury room (not the courtroom) while the judge and lawyers discuss legal points.

You can't knit in the court room.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you're happy sitting around for 8 hours, you will appreciate having something to do. I took my kindle and read a book. Some people brought laptops - there is no wi-fi/cell phone service but if you have projects that you do not "need to be connected" for, you're allowed to use them.

Our waiting area had games and puzzles prospective jurors could use. It is not a fun day.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Just do your best,consentrate on what's being said,and pay attension to the evidence.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I once sat in the waiting room for three days in a row without being called once. At lunch the first day I went out and bought three boxes of Christmas cards and started to fill them out. It was October. Also, fortunately, the county library was two blocks away. At one point I pulled out my Rosary and started to meditate. The second time I was called for Jury Duty I "struck it lucky" and was called right away to go into a questioning session. I was disqualified in 15 minutes and was allowed to sign out and go home.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can spend a whole day at the courthouse while the attorneys conduct the voir dire and it is quite boring. People read, play on their iphones, anything to pass the time.

I was a paralegal for 20 years (before I finally got smart and got out of that business!) and I will tell you that half the time you will have at least one juror asleep! One trial we even had to wake the judge every time one of the attorneys made an objection. Sometimes it's like a circus.

They must have had somebody threaten to stab someone with their knitting needles :mrgreen:


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I was just on jury duty in New York, I couldn't bring knitting needles either but they did allow crochet hooks.

Hopefully you can also.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess you could twiddle your thumbs!! What a chore if you have to sit and not knit..not sure I could. Maybe you could use that excuse for not being on the jury!!


----------



## orthorn (Oct 8, 2011)

At my last jury duty, the clerk of court invited us to look through the books that had been left behind, and choose something to read-because we would be waiting a long time!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Linda6885, I guess you have never been called for jury duty! Lucky you. It's all about hurry up and wait.


----------



## LaurieK (Jul 13, 2011)

Last time I was on jury duty here in Fl. I was told I could knit if my needles were plastic. Unfortunetly , mine were metal.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

Can you take in yarn? Roll skeins into balls. Can you do corking? Make I cords! All the best!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

If you've ever been called for jury duty you would know that there is an inordinate amount of time sitting idle, waiting for jury selection, etc. The reading is for that time period not for when and if you are actually sitting on a jury.


Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting, I work at a courthouse and most ladies that knit are allowed to bring in their knitting to be done only at breaks and lunches. Oh and by the way, they are allowed only with wooden needles.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

When I had jury duty in NYC I had to check my knitting before going to the jury room. Then I when I got there a woman sat there knitting away. She was using regular knitting needles. I guess they just didn't notice them when she went through security. Go figure.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Last year when I got a summons for jury duty, the info sheet that came with it said if I brought any kind of knitting needles, they would be confiscated and not returned to me. Took some reading, but the TV was too loud in the waiting room to be able to concentrate on reading. Around lunch time, they sent us home. Sure glad it wasn't any longer. They had a large rack of magazines available, but like I said, the TV was too loud and too many people were watching it to ask about turning down the volume or turning it off. Hope things go better for you!


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG jury duty is an emotional /mental rollercoaster. You are either sitting doing NOTHING (I took my Kindle) or so focused your hair hurts. I have been on two. The last one was a murder trial where the accused was 16! Knitting would have been perfect, but for whatever reason I didn't even think of it. good luck.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

I recently served for a murder trial which lasted 7 weeks...The good news is: it was fascinating and an honor to serve...The bad news: they would absolutely not allow my knitting, even plastic or wooden needles..circular or otherwise. I debated knitting with pencils, which were allowed


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Even wooden ones?
You are allowed wooden ones on the airplanes.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

In addition, I'd freak out because I knit walking through the mall with a bag on my shoulder.

I don't know if I'd be able to make 'er!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

was on 2 times. completely enjoyed it & would like 2 do again. was just summoned last month, but due to health cannot go & got Dr's excuse

yup. u surely do wait around a LOT. i'd call ahead & ask if u can bring wood circs. mine said only *no steel knitting needles*, so see what ur court allows ahead of time


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, no needles allowed at all...The sheriff who was at the metal detectors and directing us actually rolled his eyes when he explained the rule to me. I got the impression that he thought it was as silly as I did but we didn't make the rules


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Linda6885 said:
> ...


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Same thing happened to me in Sarasota County, Fl., leading to a very boring day of sitting and waiting.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Linda, I have not gotten to the last post in this thread and am sure your question has already been answered. I think she meant, she wanted to knit or read while still in the jury pool waiting to be either assigned to a case or dismissed.

Some people have to wait up to five days (or more) to be picked or dismissed. While waiting in the jury pool, there is a whole lot of nothing to do.



Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I was called for jury duty selection and during that part of it I was able to take in my addi's. I couldn't believe it but it was laready on a project so maybe that is why, and this was for lower div crimes.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I didn't think for a second when I read the posts about reading or knitting that she would do that while on the jury. Have you ever been called for jury duty?


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Take books instead. A book of crossword puzzles, perhaps. If you have a Kindle or Nook, take it.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

What about circular bamboo needles? I do not think they
could do as much damage as aluminum knitting needles.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> learn crochet? I was allowed a plastic crochet hook...no scissors.
> Does the jury waiting room have internet access? Bring a laptop and search patterns.


No internet access while on jury duty because you might be getting secret information that will taint your judgement!!!

I think each jury is allowed different things depending on where the trial is (ie. country, state, province, etc).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe catch up on patterns. I never like to read a pattern all the way through because I am anxious to start. This could be a good time to read the patterns you have lined up for your projects.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

You mut have never been called or jury duty! Lots of waiting time!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, meant must!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

o hon, u dont do duty for a full year, but can only serve once each year



Lynda from Watford said:


> Ferretmom said:
> 
> 
> > glacy1 said:
> ...


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

Wow! I had jury duty and we were in a private room while the judge decided IF things would go to trial where we would actually be needed. Otherwise we did not even know what the issues/cases were. We were in that room for a week sitting and waiting at the ready before we even got to the court room. Bummer! Maybe you live in a more populated area where there are more restrictions. Happy reading!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

My husband suggested two cross pens and some. Lol


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

try finger knitting a scarf, Vicki Howell showed how to do it on Knitty Gritty, I will try to find and post the link.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4623913_finger-weave-scarf.html


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh I thought you meant you could be called any time in that year! I think it's every two years here but I only know two people who've had to do it. I'm over 60 and have never been called.



Kissnntell said:


> o hon, u dont do duty for a full year, but can only serve once each year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Crochet


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

Many years ago, I was called for Grand Jury. At that time, fortunately, I was able to take in my knitting needles (metal ones). Jury duty was for 2 days a week for 4 months. I was able to get lots of knitting done at break and lunch times. With any luck, maybe you won't be selected, and it will only be one day of pain.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Very interesting, I have just been summoned to be on jury duty in July. I have done this only once in my life and that was many, many years ago. I do hope they allow wooden needles, I love to read but it makes me very sleepy.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

crochet ?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Learn to crochet.


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

The last time I had jury duty was in our county with only small communities. Jury duty consisted of calling on Thursday for the next week and finding out if I needed to report. That jury duty lasted a month. Call every Thursday, be excused. Back to normal life. 
The time before was in a county that was also a large city and several suburbs. For that 2 week jury duty I had to report on Monday, spend the morning listening to speakers, filling out forms and watching videos on how the courts worked. I was chosen for murder trial at 3 that afternoon and spent 4-6 hours a day for the rest of that week and the first 2 days of the second week in a small room behind the courtroom and the other 13 jurors (12 jury members and 2 alternates) allowed to leave that room only for lunch. Luckily we found a lot of common ground, played cards, did jugsaw puzzles (they were provided in the room) and talked a lot. We even had a pot luck lunch one day. I was lucky as my knitting needles (wood) had not set off the detectors and had not been confiscated. The clerk of courts had me store them at their desk so I would have them the whole time. I knit a lot of dish cloths in that 2 weeks.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> I think she means that knit and read while she is waiting NOT while actually on the jury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I do very little croching. Struggling with a rag rug right now. My cousin is willing to teach me to crochet. I would like to learn to make dolls for my granddaughters. Maybe before jury duty we can get together.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> Linda, you spend hours sitting around in the jury pool waiting to see if you are chosen, and hours waiting for the lawyers to decide after interviewing whom they will accept, and hours waiting for the hearing to start, and so on. You can't just sit and twiddle your thumbs or by the time you actually got to the trial you'd be ready to vote for the execution of everyone involved: judge, jury, lawyers, witnesses, plaintiff, defendant, everybody!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have served on jury duty, for a two week trial, I don't remember waiting a long time. I was called and the trial took up half the day. We found her guilty of fraud. My experience was that the picking of the jury moved very quickly, so i didn't even think of long periods of waiting.



Lucy1037 said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> ...


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Blumoon said:


> I recently was called for jury duty. I got there early and asked about having my knitting. My project was on wood circulars, I was allowed to keep them with me. I would have had time to bring them back to the car if I couldn't bring them in.
> 
> I was there all day, from 9am until 5pm. It was 4pm when we finally made it inside the courtroom. Of course I didn't knit during this part of the process. I wasn't called to be a part of the jury. My point being this was alot of time sitting in the waiting room, which I don't think is unusual. I appreciated being able to knit.
> 
> Good luck


I would certainly take a project on wooden circular needles, the worst that could happen would be to have to put them in storage. -somethings to read--I think I'd be more 'twitchy' without something to do. Of course you could also tell then that you have never met a Lawyer that wasn't 'right' and you believe in the death penality for evey offence including j-walking. They won't keep you after that


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I suppose every trial, county and state is different. Waiting a long time to be picked was not my experience.



Dowager said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> ...


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

There is a LOT of waiting time during jury qualification and selection depending on the case being tried. While you are waiting, you should be able to knit - you definitely can take a book or reader.

During the actual trial, that is another story. But even then, many times the judge will excuse the jurors while they have bench conferences with the attorneys to settle some problems and again, you could read (in our court, you could also knit).


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been summonsed for Jury Duty twice, the 1st time I was at the court for 1/2 the day and then excused, the 2nd time I was there at the court and I was so sick with a cold. I made it into the court room and then was excused by the defendants solicitor (I think it was because at that time I was working for the Police). Definitely take a good book as there is hours of waiting around. Do you do finepoint or needlework maybe you could take something like that.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of knitting needles being used as a weapon anywhere? My theory is you can ban stuff till you are blue in the face but the creative crooks will always find a way to accomplish their agendas.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Crochet hooks were okay in Ventura County, CA. 
Read a knitting book? Work on your own pattern design. 
Hope you don't get stuck there too long. Good luck.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

At my courthouse, they take objects, throw them in a big plastic bubble. You never see them again.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I think she is talking about while you are waiting to be called. NOT while you are actually listening to a case. I have done jury duty before and there was a lot of waiting involved, just sitting around.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

emhk13 said:


> The last time I had jury duty was in our county with only small communities. Jury duty consisted of calling on Thursday for the next week and finding out if I needed to report. That jury duty lasted a month. Call every Thursday, be excused. Back to normal life.
> The time before was in a county that was also a large city and several suburbs. For that 2 week jury duty I had to report on Monday, spend the morning listening to speakers, filling out forms and watching videos on how the courts worked. I was chosen for murder trial at 3 that afternoon and spent 4-6 hours a day for the rest of that week and the first 2 days of the second week in a small room behind the courtroom and the other 13 jurors (12 jury members and 2 alternates) allowed to leave that room only for lunch. Luckily we found a lot of common ground, played cards, did jugsaw puzzles (they were provided in the room) and talked a lot. We even had a pot luck lunch one day. I was lucky as my knitting needles (wood) had not set off the detectors and had not been confiscated. The clerk of courts had me store them at their desk so I would have them the whole time. I knit a lot of dish cloths in that 2 weeks.


But all my crochet hooks except one are metal, too!! I'd be in trouble either way.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

A YEAR of jury duty???? Whoa!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Blumoon said:


> I recently was called for jury duty. I got there early and asked about having my knitting. My project was on wood circulars, I was allowed to keep them with me. I would have had time to bring them back to the car if I couldn't bring them in.
> 
> I was there all day, from 9am until 5pm. It was 4pm when we finally made it inside the courtroom. Of course I didn't knit during this part of the process. I wasn't called to be a part of the jury. My point being this was alot of time sitting in the waiting room, which I don't think is unusual. I appreciated being able to knit.
> 
> Good luck


Wow, you are lucky. Santa Clara County does not allow knitting needles in the courthouse. I had a week of mostly sitting and waiting in the Jury Assembly room and could have gotten so much knitting done! Not only do you not read in the court while the case is being heard, you are not allowed to read, or do anything else except listen, during the entire jury selection process. Having to sit and listen to people try to wriggle their way out of jury duty was just painful!! Good thing I didn't have knitting needles handy; some of those people I just wanted to poke in the eye. :lol:


----------



## vlane1549 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here in Michigan, no electronics are allowed. Thus no ipods, computers, or Kindels.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


I have taken embroidery/counted-cross stitch. Just remember to not take the scissors! I use my nail clippers for that!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Linda, When you "serve" on a jury, you will spend about 10X the amount of time you are actually "hearing" the case just sitting and waiting. You can literally spend DAYS sitting and waiting.

Lesson for you should you ever be called to serve. Bring books, magazines, knitting if it is allowed and SNACKS!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> ...


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

responding to a jury summons = sitting in a room all day waiting to see if your name is called while some mind-numbing tv show plays on a big screen is an excellent time to knit. Vastly different from being empaneled on an actual jury. I heard that they will confiscate your crochet hook as well.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

use two pencils to knit they can not take them away from you


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

relax till you have to panic. you may not be selected for the jury. it's just a pool to determine prospective jurors. it will take a while but it's better than not having this freedom.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol im deaf.. so i dont have the pleasure.. or pain  Have fun!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Jury duty should have you paying total attention to the case.Scary thought to think someone in the jury being otherwise occupied. Jury duty should be taken VERY seriously. You have a person's life in your hands. I cannot believe you would ask such a question. Sorry if I sound rude but I am astonished you would ask such a question. Scary indeed.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

In Nassau and Suffolk Counties in New York, seniors can refuse jury duty after the age of 70, just circle the birth date on the summons and return,
Not to ignore our civil duty but at ages 85 and 81, it's sometimes difficult for us to travel 40 miles each way. 
We both have previously served.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Have you seen the Denise interchangeable knitting needles? They are short with a cord and plastic, not too sharp. I bet you could take those, they sure could not be a weapon.
Good luck


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

In Nassau and Suffolk Counties in New York, seniors can refuse jury duty after the age of 70, just circle the birth date on the summons and return,
Not to ignore our civil duty but at ages 85 and 81, it's sometimes difficult for us to travel 40 miles each way. 
We both have previously served.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Speaking from experience--I was allowed to take the bamboo circulars into the first waiting area but could not take them into the jury selection waiting room! Both places are sit and wait and wait and wait . . . and then you would go into the courtroom where they ask all kinds of questions.
If they liked your answers, you got to come back and go through the whole process again.
If they liked your answers again, you get to spend a LOT of time waiting--no knindle, no cell phone, no laptop, no knitting, no books--it's a wonder they let you keep your shoes!
Only thing I like about my oxygen bottle is that they don't call me for jury duty anymore since I can't get thru the metal detector without it going off!


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

My husband asked me to submit his comment: "How interesting women, mothers & grandmothers can't take knitting needles into the courtroom while in Canada our government has just ruled that religious cults can carry ceremonial daggers into court."


----------



## JAShier (Dec 22, 2011)

I was able to take my crochet hooks. I don't understand why no knitting needles as they are permitted on domestic air flights.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> ...


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I would be a better juror if I could knit! I often knit during faculty meetings at my school and listen better and more patiently than many of my peers.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Flohel, let me catch you up to speed. That post was regarding the wait times before the actual jury selection process.



flohel said:


> Jury duty should have you paying total attention to the case.Scary thought to think someone in the jury being otherwise occupied. Jury duty should be taken VERY seriously. You have a person's life in your hands. I cannot believe you would ask such a question. Sorry if I sound rude but I am astonished you would ask such a question. Scary indeed.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the  courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


I took my knitting.....I just took some bamboo circulars.....they were no threat and no problem.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Start crochetting? Use one of the many excuses to decline attending? I can understand the knitting needles ban, but it sounds like cruel and unusual punishment to me. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## lowen (Nov 15, 2011)

I have done jury service twice & you do not get much time for knitting


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

Gosh, I just got a jury summons yesterday too! Mine didn't have a list of forbidden items. I always bring my WIP whenever I leave the house. Thanks for all the other suggestions. 

And good luck to smsgreeneyes!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Of all the times I've been called for jury duty I never made it to the courtroom...just sat around for hours. Now I'm off the list because of hearing deficiency. Of course one would never read or knit during an actual trial, nor would it even be allowed.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Revision to my earlier post: Yeah, books, kindles, reading patterns and thinking up new projects while waiting in the jury pool to see if you'll be chosen. If you do end up on a jury, take a notebook and take notes to help you with your verdict. No distraction while listening to testimony that will affect someone's future no matter how awful you think they are.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't knit while you are ON a jury, you have to stay in the courtroom all day if you are in the jury pool and it is boring, boring, boring. You knit or read or watch your fingernails grow while you are waiting to be called.


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

smsgreeneyes, when I was called for jury duty, my answers got me off jury duties, told them I didn'y believe in capitol punishment and that I was a racest. They kicked me off in a heartbeat. lol


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

took my circulars in here, no questions were asked, but had to leave my 1 inch pocket knife outside buried in the dirt to retrieve later... ugh


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Bluemoon, that was exactly my thought. Why not show the Folk the innocence of a pair of bamboo needles? Good, good luck.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Bluemoon, that was exactly my thought. Why not show the Folk the innocence of a pair of bamboo needles? Good, good luck.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

courthouse security is a very serious issue. i am a retired atty and know this first hand. if they say no knitting needles, they mean it. substituting will not work. there are no exceptions. period.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


Have you tried Zentangle? It's just a form of doodling, and you don't have to have any artistic talent. There are beginner books, and all you need is a pad, pencil and marker.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, that's a toughie. It amazes me that you can take needles on a plane, but not into the courthouse, I guess you could doodle out patterns if it's not am interesting case. And if it's like here, you get a call for cases each day.....so you might be staying home.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

yes, it is strange that you can take your knitting on the plane but not while you wait for the jury to be seated. there is, however, more violence in courthouses than on planes. the public just does not hear about most of it. there are hundreds of incidents daily all over the country. you may look innocent with your knitting, but they will not take the chance. and courts do not have the sophisticated scanning equipment that airports do.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a summons two weeks ago. It didn't mention things to not bring, but it did say to bring a book and a lunch. I'm not allowed to serve because I am on dialysis, but I would love to do it. I think it would be very interesting.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about jury duty elsewhere, but have been called in both Denton County and Dallas County. Lots of waiting very little time in the court room. Even for the trials I served on, I have been allowed to bring my knitting and my crochet, although they were happier with the crochet (not sure why, except my crochet hook is shorter). books, magazines, newspapers are good choices too. We left our time fillers in the jury room while in the court room, although we were allowed to have purses and a pad and pen.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> She probably meant she wants to read or knit while she waits the HOURS until you get called to see if they even want you. I've been selected for jury duty several times - once I waited 7 hours and then the case was settled before they finished picking the jury.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

yes, each courthouse is different, no exact rules for each state. but if your courthouse (especially in larger population areas) says no needles, cell phones, whatever, they will enforce it with no exceptions.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Crochet


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes the waiting is such a bore , long ago 20+ years when I was still working and working 11 pm till 7 am I was night nurse had to give report before I could leave in am takes time to do it , but I was so tired when I got to the court house to then sit and fill out papers etc almost fell asleep waiting wasn't picked thank the good Lord. I in the papers filled out before and that day noted my job and time /shift I worked I had to fill out on my self very verbal that as a nurse in a small nursing home I was needed and I needed to sleep day time to do my job as expected, I could not afford to take time off this was before they made it that co's had to allow you to do jury duty. and some had to pay your salary also. I wasn't picked due to my job. Another time I had summons for jury duty at court in another co Supreme Court I it was 60 miles away. I still working nights and winter time, older vehicles also, wrote them with the card I had to return a long letter describing my profession and where I lived and it was one of those heavy snow winters up here in the Adirondack Park of NY also had to write them a couple of other times but never was called to be there . Maybe by then I was doing home nursing care nights but 12 hours shifts but with a pediatric ventilator case, mother needed to sleep at night and time for her husband etc to do the infants care daytime, I had to be there at night not a lot of nurses are able or even want to do ventilator case at home. I liked home care one on one and got to know the family and the infant or child .Cared for him on and off till he passed on.


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

If you just got a summons to appear for "selection" for jury duty, don't worry until you are actually selected. While waiting to have your name called, go ahead and have a coffee, knit, read or whatever. However, if you are selected to sit on the jury, you can only bring your purse. Any phone calls needed to be made are made in front of a sheriff for a short period of time. 
I have sat on 4 cases and bring a pillow for your seat. I got out of it as I came down with severe rheumatoid arthritis. They would pull my name every two years to the date. They can't call you in until two years have passed. At least that is in Canada


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I have taken both knitting and needlepoint when called for jury duty, never had either challenged. And, yes, lots of time is spent sitting around waiting, by all means take some handwork and a book in some form.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


You can crochet ... or Knook.

Knooking is knitting with a crochet hook and cord. Leisure Arts has a kit - two, actually; one is the original with 3 sizes and the newest is 5 hooks (3 of the original) with 2 larger - and longer cords. $20 if you can find the larger set.

I sat next to a woman who was crocheting - and then we went for lunch - and then we went back to court and were let go.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

There are people who say they can concentrate better if they're also knitting or other handwork.

I don't buy that at all.

It's like driving and using the cell phone. People who text while driving say they drive just fine, too.

Sitting jurors should NOT be allowed to do anything except listen and be present.


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

Wooden circulars would work. Or you could take a crossword puzzle book. Always works for me when I have a wait in the doctors office.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I was called for jury duty in the early 1980s, my favorite excuse to get out of jury duty was; a man telling the attorneys that his very big government supplier company could not get along without him. Both attorneys said they thought his big government supplier company could function very well without him.

The man said, you know that sir, and I know that sir, but they do not know that. I do not want them to find out. They let him go.

That was of course a very long time ago when regulations were much more relaxed.



colonialcat said:


> Yes the waiting is such a bore , long ago 20+ years when I was still working and working 11 pm till 7 am I was night nurse had to give report before I could leave in am takes time to do it , but I was so tired when I got to the court house to then sit and fill out papers etc almost fell asleep waiting wasn't picked thank the good Lord. I in the papers filled out before and that day noted my job and time /shift I worked I had to fill out on my self very verbal that as a nurse in a small nursing home I was needed and I needed to sleep day time to do my job as expected, I could not afford to take time off this was before they made it that co's had to allow you to do jury duty. and some had to pay your salary also. I wasn't picked due to my job. Another time I had summons for jury duty at court in another co Supreme Court I it was 60 miles away. I still working nights and winter time, older vehicles also, wrote them with the card I had to return a long letter describing my profession and where I lived and it was one of those heavy snow winters up here in the Adirondack Park of NY also had to write them a couple of other times but never was called to be there . Maybe by then I was doing home nursing care nights but 12 hours shifts but with a pediatric ventilator case, mother needed to sleep at night and time for her husband etc to do the infants care daytime, I had to be there at night not a lot of nurses are able or even want to do ventilator case at home. I liked home care one on one and got to know the family and the infant or child .Cared for him on and off till he passed on.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

alese said:


> courthouse security is a very serious issue. i am a retired atty and know this first hand. if they say no knitting needles, they mean it. substituting will not work. there are no exceptions. period.


I agree, and if they specifically told you not to bring knitting needles, I wouldn't. I would never dream of challenging the officers checking people through security. They are armed and you could get yourself arrested, if you put up too much of a fuss! Every area has different rules, so it's always good to check before you go...save yourself a long walk back to the parking lot, if they aren't allowed.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Actual jurors are NOT allowed to do anything except sit and listen. It's when you are waiting to BE selected that you can keep yourself otherwise occupied.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh ! Twitch alot?
> ...


I love this idea, LOL ! It serves them right for banning knitting. Makes us violent. :thumbup:


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you sure? I was an official court reporter for almost 30 years in the San Francisco Superior Court and wooden knitting needles were allowed.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually, you cannot knit, or read during testimony or when the Judge is on the bench during Voir Dire, but you can knit on your breaks.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

All this discussion about knitting and jury duty set off a lightbuld in my head and I finally figured out why! 

This is for the more aged of us . . .the Agatha Christie movie "Murder Most Foul" with Margaret Rutherford as Miss Marple has her knitting in the jury box and the judge has her stop and she tells him that it helps her concentrate!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck trying that! You might be held in contempt -- 5 days or $500 -- better listen to the judge


----------



## xteacher5 (Sep 13, 2011)

In California jury duty now is 1 day or a trial. You are not even allowed to bring in nail clippers on top of scissors, knitting needles, etc. I bring a book & read in jury room while waiting for panels to be called. There is a tv & always puzzles.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry if I missed this, but will they let you have a Kindle? When I was waiting to see if I was selected they took away our cell phones.

Last time I was called for jury duty my doctor gave me a note saying I can never be on jury duty. Between Restless Leg Syndrome, 2 artificial hips and a bad back there is no way I could sit through a trial.


----------



## xteacher5 (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish they were that nice in California. Once when my husband was on jury duty, there was a woman who had had surgery a few days before & still had bandages on her head but they would not excuse her. I think that was terrible, they won't excuse you now for almost any reason since they went to the 1 day or 1 trial format. I guess you would have to be dead.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You have to bring a note each time, so I would suggest next time you're called, go to the doctor and get the note. Usually they won't "honor" the note unless you're chosen to be in the jury box.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

PS I wouldn't do the Kindle either -- no laptops, no reading of any kind, just sit like a zombie


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

That is beyond idiotic, and I've seen some idiotic and really stupid judges in my years.

Talk about compassion...baloney


----------



## jjaygrad116 (Apr 25, 2012)

depending on the location, they utilize the homeland security guidelines and knitting needles are allowed. However, you should try not bringing the straight aluminum ones in ... they are more likely to allow you to use knitting needles if they are plastic or bamboo circular knitting needles and you already have something started. If you are making a scarf, you could always sharpen pencils, cover the points with tape and use them as knitting needles [I did that in Staten Island, NY when the guard gave me a hard time. He was so ignorant that he thought my crochet hooks were knitting needles. He couldn't say anything when I used pencils to knit so he gave up. But then I found someone else who was using straight size 4 aluminum needles and she said the guard never gave her a hard time, so I concluded that it depends on the guard.]



smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Take a good book. You really don't have any choice.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Knitress said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_4623913_finger-weave-scarf.html


Thanks for the link. I had forgotten about finger knitting and have never tried it. Now I'm excited. I only have to carry yarn to have something to do. :-o


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


crochet? Cross-stitch? Failing that it's back to reading.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have obviously never done jury service. You spend hours waiting to be put on a case. Of course you wouldn't do anything else in the courtroom.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

flohel said:


> Jury duty should have you paying total attention to the case.Scary thought to think someone in the jury being otherwise occupied. Jury duty should be taken VERY seriously. You have a person's life in your hands. I cannot believe you would ask such a question. Sorry if I sound rude but I am astonished you would ask such a question. Scary indeed.


Of course if chosen for the jury I would not be knitting or reading but while waiting I would not want to be sitting idle. I have been summoned before and had to wait almost 8 hours without being chosen.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> flohel said:
> 
> 
> > Jury duty should have you paying total attention to the case.Scary thought to think someone in the jury being otherwise occupied. Jury duty should be taken VERY seriously. You have a person's life in your hands. I cannot believe you would ask such a question. Sorry if I sound rude but I am astonished you would ask such a question. Scary indeed.
> ...


When I was waiting I had nothing with me, the room was warm and I was so afraid I would fall asleep and snore.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

I had to do jury service in march, its not to bad and met some nice people to


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know of they would allow any substitute they even say to no safety pins!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


Take plastic circulars and see if you can get them to change their minds.

I'd call cruel and unusual punishment anything that calls for long hours of waiting around and no knitting.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Wooden crochet hook?


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most Judges insist that members do nothing but listen to the Case.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

JillF said:


> I got a summons two weeks ago. It didn't mention things to not bring, but it did say to bring a book and a lunch. I'm not allowed to serve because I am on dialysis, but I would love to do it. I think it would be very interesting.


Beg to differ.

I served on a trial once and am scarred for life. They convicted and jailed a young mother for "resisting arrest" (actually for being an Uppity Woman)...police ambushed her at the photo shop when she came to pick up her developed snapshots, which included some of her 2 y/o son peeing on a playground nude, that she had taken for an art photography class. Shop clerks snitched on her for "pornography", notified police, who set the trap, verbally threatened her, said they were going to take away her children (even though she had a husband) and physically grabbed and restrained her. She fought back.

It was an outrage. An abuse of power.

My fellow jurors smelled blood and it was appalling how they focused in on punishing the woman (some were kind of self-righteous "professional jurors", they'd done it before and loved the voyeuristic aspect and punitive power.) I was the lone holdout for a verdict of innocent. We were hung.

Then my mother got very sick and I had to fly home on an emergency basis. They brought in the alternate who fell into line with the other lemmings and sent the mother of a toddler and a baby to jail for 30 days.

I talked with her lawyer later. He said if I'd stayed a mistrial would have been declared. I still feel terrible, 20 years later.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

It's okay to do that -- then, the Judge has to give you a break...it gets boring, I know.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The waiting is the most boring part. If I didn't have something to read I'd pull my hair out. I always took books, crossword puzzles and the like. No one cares while you wait. They would care if you were called to serve. Even the guards read the newspaper. If you have one of those knifty knitters, bring that. It's not a needle or a hook. 

Just sayin'

Anita


----------



## jjaygrad116 (Apr 25, 2012)

if you are picked as part of a jury ... YES, you must do NOTHING except listen to the case. However, during the time period when you are waiting to be called to be part of a jury, you are allowed to read, watch TV, talk, and in general find something to occupy yourself ... which includes knitting or crocheting.



mmorris25 said:


> Most Judges insist that members do nothing but listen to the Case.


----------



## tejido (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a good news. I knit and crochet, so next month I will take my big crochet hook


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Where I live in So.CA we have to call in the weekend before to see if we were selected to go. There is no sitting and waiting,thank goodness. I was summoned for June 11th and will have to call in between June 8th and June 10th. I'm going to bring my Kindle Fire which they said is O.K.


----------



## jjaygrad116 (Apr 25, 2012)

yes, if you use a BIG crochet hook compared to a thin one, your chances of getting it cleared are so much better. Same with knitting needle sizes



tejido said:


> This is a good news. I knit and crochet, so next month I will take my big crochet hook


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I think she means during all the down time.
Keep Me In /stitches


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

loopingrope said:


> smsgreeneyes, when I was called for jury duty, my answers got me off jury duties, told them I didn'y believe in capitol punishment and that I was a racest. They kicked me off in a heartbeat. lol


You told them you were a racist!?!?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

tejido said:


> This is a good news. I knit and crochet, so next month I will take my big crochet hook


Every district has different rules, so don't be surprised if you can't take a crochet hook.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

MaryMargaret: That is so sad. You did what you had to do.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

That is just wrong lol..
I understand some JD in some states allow circular needles..
You might want to check that out...



smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like your experience was not too stressful. Our county does not allow any knitting needles. Period. They are very strict, dumped by purse, and once I had to take off my shoes. I went thru with low heal shoes one day, boot heels were search the next. Ventura County is slowly slipping south into Los Angeles County, or LA is stretchiing north. Too bad.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Cannot believe how people go off on a rant! Anything to do with the law and/or lawyers is always "hurry up and wait"! I speak from 50+ years of working for and/or being married to a lawyer. See no reason to defend oneself against somone ignorant enough to think you would read, knit, etc. while actually on jury duty. (Forgive me for ranting!)


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Circulars are usually allowed.


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

I like to tat. I think that would be o.k. Maybe you should learn that. LOL


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just pray that you don't get picked! :lol:


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


Many years ago I was called for a week of jury duty, I took fabric circles with me and sewed yo-yos and actually finished a baby yo-yo quilt by the end of the week. Only got called for jury selection once, for an insurance fraud case, and I crossed my fingers that I wouldn't get picked - it would have been so boring I surely would have fallen asleep. This was before there were metal detectors, and the county jail was on the top floor of the next building, right where the jury entrance was. We had to put up with catcalls, whistles, lewd suggestions, and things thrown down at us by the prisoners. That was the loooongest week of my life!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

dottygarland said:


> Cannot believe how people go off on a rant! Anything to do with the law and/or lawyers is always "hurry up and wait"! I speak from 50+ years of working for and/or being married to a lawyer. See no reason to defend oneself against somone ignorant enough to think you would read, knit, etc. while actually on jury duty. (Forgive me for ranting!)


Obviously she didn't mean she wanted to knit while acting as a juror. She was referring to the MANY hours of waiting to be considered as a juror. Sometimes this can go on for days. I know from experience. Very boring. Best thing is to have a book, but once in the courtroom, they don't even allow you to do that (even while waiting ... and waiting ... and waiting for the selection process to start).


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

dottygarland said:


> Cannot believe how people go off on a rant! Anything to do with the law and/or lawyers is always "hurry up and wait"! I speak from 50+ years of working for and/or being married to a lawyer. See no reason to defend oneself against somone ignorant enough to think you would read, knit, etc. while actually on jury duty. (Forgive me for ranting!)


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

THIS WAS IN REPLY TO KIMMYZ. I didn't mean her--it was the idiot who questioned whether she should serve on a jury!!


----------



## NancyKay (Sep 1, 2011)

I would crochet if allowed. Or catch up on the reading.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

I did not mean her--it was the idiot who questioned if she should even be on a jury!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

dottygarland said:


> I did not mean her--it was the idiot who questioned if she should even be on a jury!


Whooo. Strong language, dottygarland, esq. You confirm what you purport to refute.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

flohel said:


> Jury duty should have you paying total attention to the case.Scary thought to think someone in the jury being otherwise occupied. Jury duty should be taken VERY seriously. You have a person's life in your hands. I cannot believe you would ask such a question. Sorry if I sound rude but I am astonished you would ask such a question. Scary indeed.


 1)You have obviously never been called to report for jury selection, and 2) you have not read any of the posts either! And there have been several Pages by now!

One sits around on a large room with lots of other people, waiting to see if you will even be called. There is practically NOTHING to pay attention to at this stage, and it can last All Day!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

And what do you base that on? Despite working for one of the largest law firms in the country and being married to one for many years [of the highest reputation in federal court in Miami], I was picked to serve on state court (attempted murder) and federal court (drug dealing) juries. A little knowledge and a sense of humor seems in order about now.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

nitchik said:


> flohel said:
> 
> 
> > Jury duty should have you paying total attention to the case.Scary thought to think someone in the jury being otherwise occupied. Jury duty should be taken VERY seriously. You have a person's life in your hands. I cannot believe you would ask such a question. Sorry if I sound rude but I am astonished you would ask such a question. Scary indeed.
> ...


Are you serious?? (Read again your post--why would you not want something to relieve the tedious waiting??) You don't even make sense.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

dottygarland said:


> And what do you base that on? Despite working for one of the largest law firms in the country and being married to one for many years [of the highest reputation in federal court in Miami], I was picked to serve on state court (attempted murder) and federal court (drug dealing) juries. A little knowledge and a sense of humor seems in order about now.


So, countless thousands of people have no knowledge or experience in being called up for jury service???!!!!

You didn't call anyone else out on this issue either!

I have had the experience, ditto for countless others, including those who have already posted: One goes in and sits in a large room, waiting to see if they will even be called in to have the chance to be selected. Many, many sit around all day and are never even called in to the room where the lawyers examine potential jurors to see if they want that person on the jury.

JUst because you were picked does not mean that others are. Many are not even 'not picked' as I said, they call in many more potential jurors than they will need, so a large number of people are not even _rejected. They never get that far. It's a numbers game at that point.

As for my sense of humor, it's a bit thin today! So I'm doing what I should have done already, and leaving the discussion, which is a win/win for us all!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

There seems to have been a lot of miscommunication here from the get-go. The initial question had nothng to do with actually serving on the jury but what to do to bide your time while you wait to see if you are going to be selected. It seems some people aren't comprehending the premise here...but it sure has stirred up a lot of interest!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

dottygarland said:


> nitchik said:
> 
> 
> > flohel said:
> ...


Yes, dotty garland, One _does need something to do in that situation, and I was NOT one of those opposed to that!

In fact, I _support taking something in, as opposed to someone (several people) saying that jury duty is such a solemn obligation that having something to do in the waiting room (prior to being selected to _be selected or rejected) is somehow irresponsible. LOL!

I think there is more than one person today who is not reading posts, or understanding what they read. 
I'm out!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> There seems to have been a lot of miscommunication here from the get-go. The initial question had nothng to do with actually serving on the jury but what to do to bide your time while you wait to see if you are going to be selected. It seems some people aren't comprehending the premise here...but it sure has stirred up a lot of interest!!


Exactly! What to do while waiting [unfortunately someone interpreted that to mean such a person should not serve]; think it is time for me to quit this site entirely--people go off on a rant and don't even read what they are writing.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea,a book or kindle. There is a lot of sitting and amd waotomg. If you are selected to serve as a jury member you will be so busy taking notes and once you are given the case to decide a lot of discussion and going over the facts you won't have time to think about anything else. Good Luck.


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

I took mine with me everyday and most of the time I knitted on my break right there in the court room. I was on grand jury for 30 days! They were aluminum. Oh, and I live in NY. Maybe some states don't allow it.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Nitchik, I apologize profusely (open mouth, insert foot; say someone doesn't read what they write!; act like a real a------!) I am so embarrassed!! (reply should have been to flohel--enough said, in case I am screwing up again!! She was so sanctimonious and just flew all over me--not a good thing at all, especially at my age. Please forgive me, I am really a nice person. Would like a chance to make up for this a little bit--do you know someone I could send some yarn or needles to? Also, I like your name a lot--I usually use Divacat, after my favorite cat Smudge. I truly apologize, Nitchik.


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I took my crotchet hook and crotchet a scarf while I was waiting. They allowed the crotchet hook.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

My knitting was confiscated when I reported for jury duty. We were told to bring a pen with us. My question too, "why is a pen any different than knitting needles?" 20 years ago I served on grand jury for a month and knitted during all the breaks. It was great. I don't want to serve now.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL ... it seems to me that knitters/crocheters have very volitile tempers! Of all the message boards I belong to, I believe there are more snits on this one than all the others together.

The basic problem seems to be people replying before reading all the posts. And I admit I am guilty of that too from time to time.

My patience and temper both were quite short when I was younger, but as I have aged, I have realized that in the whole scheme of things a lot of little stuff just isn't that important ... you know Don't Sweat the Small Stuff.

Seems we should all have a little more respect and compassion for each other and read the posts before we blast someone for something wrongly perceived


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

My knitting was confiscated when I reported for jury duty. We were told to bring a pen with us. My question too, "why is a pen any different than knitting needles?" 20 years ago I served on grand jury for a month and knitted during all the breaks. It was great. I don't want to serve now.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Do you know how to crochet or "knook"? That does NOT contain a "dangerous" pointed weapon (?) to use.
Good luck..I know what time waitng is.."A WASTE OF TIME!!!"


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Shamrock said:


> Unless you're happy sitting around for 8 hours, you will appreciate having something to do. I took my kindle and read a book. Some people brought laptops - there is no wi-fi/cell phone service but if you have projects that you do not "need to be connected" for, you're allowed to use them.
> 
> Our waiting area had games and puzzles prospective jurors could use. It is not a fun day.


Some court houses , especially in urban centers, do have public access computers specifically
for potential jurors use during the waiting process.

Some court houses, especially in urban centers, now have public wi-fi for those who wish to use their own devices.

The waiting can be BORING. REALLY BORING.
Unless you are adept in meditation.

Try to answer your mail, catch up on reading or studies,read the news, cross-stitch,do crosswords, cross your eyes...cross your fingers and hope...?
Maybe you'll meet someone to talk with.
Bring a pack of cards??

Try not to call ALL your friends and family : they do have things to do and are not there for yor sole amusement, even if you know they can juggle and tap dance. It just annoys them.
Understand : your regular routine is now in limbo.
It will not last forever. Nothing does - except taxes.

Once inside a courtroom, whether it's for jury selection or actual trial process, things change.

No one uses any computer or cell phones in open court
( should be turned off inside the courtroom- some even confiscate active phones if they ring again and again, returning them to that adult-child only upon exit).

Only court staff have computer access in open court, and may also use phones- they are entering and researching court records, making notifications, arranging appearances,entering calendar and keeping court records .Some may be doing crosswords - hey, it happens.
Try not to be jealous.

No one reads newspapers, magazines,books( ebooks or other)
inside the courtroom during any procedure.
No one chews gum, drinks coffee, or eats in open court.
You may imagine staff is drinking coffee, etc...but,
You are hallucinating, I'm sure.

Back to this jury duty thing :

Many courts now have phone call- ins for notifying potential jurors : you make a call which references your assigned juror number, or receive a generated message the evening before ,telling you to report, or that your service is finished ,and that you should receive a proof of jury service via mail ; one to give to an employer and a copy for your records.

In most states you serve once every so many years. If called before that time is up, that proof of service ( even if you never actually set foot in the courtroom, but were on phone call -in ) can help you avoid an early recall to service.

Federal jury service and state jury service are two different animals.
You can be called on to serve Federal jury duty even if you just finished local jury duty.
Drat.

Grand jury duty lasts longer than regular service.
Federal trials can go on and on over a lengthy period of time, with the jurors returning to their jobs/lives in between testimony.

As to knitting needles - - - you would be surprised at what can be used as weapons.Knitting needle points are among the obvious potentials.

And you might be surprised as to where people try to conceal contraband drugs and weapons: baby strollers (baby's diapers- the one's on the baby, even- some people have no shame), wheelchairs, hollow walking canes, shoes, boots, hat bands,stuffed toys and many, many more places.
We are an inventive species.

So, go invent something to keep you occupied.
You may want to bring your lunch.
If it pours when you are there, it might be nice not to have to wander about in search of nourishment.
Bring chocolate??

And, when you get home, you should appreciate your knitting more and more.

Good Luck.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

This was intended for Peach---. Mine usually is, but not today, unfortunately. I have personal things going on I could offer as an excuse, but will admit I just lost it and did not read carefully. Thank you for your calming message.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

dottygarland said:


> Nitchik, I apologize profusely (open mouth, insert foot; say someone doesn't read what they write!; act like a real a------!) I am so embarrassed!! (reply should have been to flohel--enough said, in case I am screwing up again!! She was so sanctimonious and just flew all over me--not a good thing at all, especially at my age. Please forgive me, I am really a nice person. Would like a chance to make up for this a little bit--do you know someone I could send some yarn or needles to? Also, I like your name a lot--I usually use Divacat, after my favorite cat Smudge. I truly apologize, Nitchik.


  * * * * *
Dear, dear dottygarland, I was bad and took a peek, even though I had said I was leaving the discussion! 
Of course I forgive you! Please don 't feel bad. We are both nice people, and I for one am just having a strange day. I _never 'lose it' the way I just did. Well, only once or so every few years! LOL!

I should not have assumed your answer was to me. I was pretty steamed for the same reason you were, but I bear no malice. I'm sure I was not the only one having a bad day today, and we all misunderstand sometimes.

Often we have people posting without reading the prior posts, and so questions are asked that have already been answered, and so on, and so on. I have worked hard at developing patience over, lo these many years, but I'm not perfect yet, I guess!

So my sincere apologies to _everyone on KP for having lost it today. My own fault entirely. Impatience is a bad thing...

Yes, I seem to recall having seen 'Divacat' I think...
I use 'Nitchik' because I was trying to come up with a name, and my kids used to call me 'Da Hen' (many years ago, inspired by the Count Duckula cartoon) 
so that's how 'Nitchik' came about.

Hugs to everyone on KP, and I hope I can be forgiven.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Actual serving is just fine..... I didn't even mind the waiting around because I did take a cross-stitch project. My problem is that I have to get all the way downtown - and I am no longer capable of that rush hour driving at that early an hour. I'm too directionally challenged to change buses and get where I need to be on time so............... 2 1/2 more years and I will be able to opt out because of age. It really is ashame. There is a court that is actually WALKING distance from me.... but you can't request to serve locally..... Treat yourself to a great new knitting magazine, book or make a list of projects and prioritize your future......


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

I would bring a plastic crochet hook and tatting shuttle. And something to read (of course, I would only read while in a waiting area, not while listening to the trial.)


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Actual serving is just fine..... I didn't even mind the waiting around because I did take a cross-stitch project. My problem is that I have to get all the way downtown - and I am no longer capable of that rush hour driving at that early an hour. I'm too directionally challenged to change buses and get where I need to be on time so............... 2 1/2 more years and I will be able to opt out because of age. It really is ashame. There is a court that is actually WALKING distance from me.... but you can't request to serve locally..... Treat yourself to a great new knitting magazine, book or make a list of projects and prioritize your future......


Lucky, lucky you to live in Texas where you can stop jury duty upon attainment of a certain age.
That used to be true here in NY, but because of age-discrimination sensitivities and laws, there is no reprieve.
It can be difficult for some.


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

You are so right!! Maybe it'll get to those ears!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Dreamweaver, what is the magic age to be opted out? (could that be why I have not received summons recently!!) Ha!! Recently in hospital for traumatic fall--insisted I have tetanus and pneumonia shots--informed because I was almost 73 I would not need another pneumonia shot in my lifetime (is that good or bad news!?!). I'll take it as good....


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you've ever been on jury duty, you would know that you spend, literally, hours in the jury room waiting to be called into a court room for the questioning of potential jurists. Once in a court room, you can't do anything but sit there and listen. They have been doing a better job of alerting people when they don't have to come on a certain day, but you might spend a whole day in a large, fairly uncomfortable room and so you had best come prepared for the stay.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

When I was waiting I had nothing with me, the room was warm and I was so afraid I would fall asleep and snore.[/quote]

I love this wry comment! Another good reason for why we knit!


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with a book. Otherwise, it only takes a couple of minutes to clean out one's purse. Everyone just sits there waiting. Some people are lucky because they've been called before and know someone from a previous trial. It's a really, really boring day sitting in a seat, unless you've got something to do until they call all of you up for the selection process. I really wanted to serve but didn't even get up on the stand to be interviewed for the case.

When you meet someone who says the "hate" jury duty it's because spending an undetermined length of time in this manner is . . . well, like "detention"


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

The last time I was on jury duty I took socks on wood DP's, in my purse and they went through the metal detector without setting off any alarms. I knit in the jury assembly room and no one said a word.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

The last time I was on jury duty I took socks on wood DP's, in my purse and they went through the metal detector without setting off any alarms. I knit in the jury assembly room and no one said a word.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

The last time I was on jury duty I took socks on wood DP's, in my purse and they went through the metal detector without setting off any alarms. I knit in the jury assembly room and no one said a word.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

The last time I was on jury duty I took socks on wood DP's, in my purse and they went through the metal detector without setting off any alarms. I knit in the jury assembly room and no one said a word.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course you would not knit, crochet, read or be otherwise involved in anything else except listening to testimony when sitting on a panel - but there are hours and hours that are spent before being selected that are wasted hours that could be productive if you bring something like this along. You could also take a small loom and make something while you wait. I took the small flower making loom and made up lots of different kinds and colors of flowers to have ready when I needed them. Hugs and happy knitting, crocheting or whatever it is that you enjoy doing.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't mean while she's ON a jury. Just while she's WAITING to be selected or not. It's a very long process before a trial even begins.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I always took my cross stitch when I was called in Houston because you could sit all day long and you may get called and you may not. So many people never showed up for their turns at bat. I haven't been called here since I moved here. Houston had a courthouse full of cases go on. They say that over 2,000 people are summoned and only 1/2 show.
How sad is that? What does that say about our citizens?


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, I have jury duty Tuesday. I phoned and was told no knitting needles in any shape or form. Phooey.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


I too received a jury summons with the same restrictions. The first day on a break I went out to the lobby and asked one of the screeners about circs. His wife was a knitter, so he knew exactly what I was talking about. He said they were OK. Next day my needles went through the scanner and I was able to knit (thank God!).


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Last jury on was on was in the Summer of 1999. Back then, you could have knitting needles. And I did a lot of knitting while waiting. Waiting for the witness that they sent the police after. Waiting while the judge had to make a decision about a juror who came in the wrong doors and overheard a private conversation between lawyer and client. Waiting for the late witnesses. Waiting for lunch because the judge broke early. Waiting to see if I would be selected. Lots of waiting.
The way around scissors is nailclippers. I carry nailclippers in my knitting tote and leave the scissors in the car or with the guard at the entrance and pick them up on my way out. Had to go to the SS office last year to change my name on my SS card, another place to wait, another place of no scissors. They let me take my knitting, but I had taken my clippers out of my bag and was working on small items....my hubby took everything back to the car while I waited. Luckily it was a short wait and I had my phone with me. I played games on phone while waiting.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I brought yarn and a crochet hook and spent my time doping out a crochet pattern I had found through a link here. Missed my knitting but kept my sanity.


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

Sitting jurors should NOT be allowed to do anything except listen and be present.[/quote]

While I agree with this statement, there is a LOT of down time before the actual duties begin. During a week of going to the court house, I was only in the actual court room for 3 hours, fulfilling my duties. The rest of the time was spent with the judge determining if a jury is needed. While that happens, the "jurors" need to be at the ready in a separate room. Most cases settle prior to needing a jury. At least that was my experience.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


You can take circular needles, just like on the airplane ;-) Knit away and have fun waiting.....


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, jury duty over your way must be a lot different to ours here. If summoned for duty here you appear in the morning about 9, if you are called then you are sworn in as a jury, if not you are dismissed and need to call every morning for the next 2 weeks unless the judge deems the case is likely to go on for some time in which case you are dismissed until called again. The case starts pretty much straight away and you are in the jury box continually unless there are some parts of the case which is irrelevant to the jury so you go to the jury room until called again. This doesn't happen often and not for long. Only thing we are not permitted to have are mobile phones. Next time I get called I will be taking my knitting with me anyway as we have a lunchbreak so I could knit then.


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Weird...you can bring knitting needles on a plane (as I learned recently from KP) but not for jury duty. I guess you can't fight city hall, as they say. In any case, I'd bring a book or some hard Sudokos to pass the time.
Karen


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

As a former martial arts instructor I can tell you (plastic, wood, bamboo) needles, crochet hooks, pens, pencils, or anything remotely like that can be used as a weapon.
I like the idea of tatting, the little flower looms or a small plastic knitting loom.
I would rather have the security guards watching other people who may actually cause a problem.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


Last time I did Jury Service.....in Australia, I took my knitting loom, and got through security without any problems.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, crochet hooks are not on the banned list but it's been over 10 years since I did any hooking (oops, that did not come out right) crocheting that is. So I will take my kindle into the courthouse and have my knitting in car for lunch break. Twine is on the list though. Can you garrot someone with a hank of yarn?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Take your kindle. You will need something to do while you are waiting to be called up. I know it took quite a few hours before I knew if was on the jury or not when I got called up. Once you know one way or the other, then you will not have time to read. Good luck either way.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Well, crochet hooks are not on the banned list but it's been over 10 years since I did any hooking (oops, that did not come out right) crocheting that is. So I will take my kindle into the courthouse and have my knitting in car for lunch break. Twine is on the list though. Can you garrot someone with a hank of yarn?


You bet you can. Wasn't going to go there, but a fingernail clipper can make a darn good weapon if you're crazy enough to use it.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Here in CA, I was called to one section of many sections of prospective jurors. I spent 4 days in jury selection. Maybe 10% in the courtroom, 80% in the jury waitiing room, cafeteria, courtyard. Holding pattern. It was the murder case of a young local girl, accused was 18 years. I didn't complain, glad they chose the best jury possible. Also, glad I didn't have to serve on that one, very sad.


----------



## Fidget (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a lot of waiting time while waiting for voir dire to be finished.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Funny. Love your doggie. Love Sedona too.


----------



## Marine Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

I would be making as many projects as time allowed. For sure.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Love reading all of these posts about jury duty....I am a court bailiff...I know I see a lot of unhappy faces sitting in that jury commission room!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

get out of jury duty!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You do a great job. We had some "odd" ones in the last jury batch in Ventura, California. There was a couple who looked like they were on something. The judge made a gesture and they were marched out like post haste. 
I never complain, everyone needs to serve; otherwise the system won't work.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I never complain either. It's our right and duty as a citizen. If the only ones that end up serving are 'slackers', then what kind of justice system will we have. Jury trial by our peers is our right. I want my peers on that jury, if I were ever to need them, God forbid. Not just the ones who could not get out of jury duty.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree. Once on a panel or 15 or 20, waiting to go to selecton in the courtroom, you get to know some of the others. There are not many I would want deciding my fate. Sitting around the lunch court, etc., some prosectives forgot what the trial was about! Slackers is right, just want to get out of there. 
Sitting around the jury holding room is a great crime deterent.


----------



## GmaSam (Sep 21, 2011)

Bummer....I've been summoned also, and sent in a note asking if I could be allowed to knit, and take notes when necessary. Haven't heard from them yet....I hope I get a more lenient response since I am unable to sit for long without something to do....This should be interesting!
GmaSam


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I was on a jury once that was called from the waiting room at 4:30 in the afternoon. The defense had an elaborate set up for a videotape disposition so the judge let them present it. Halfway through, the judge asked for a break because he was falling asleep as was half of the jury. Another time, I was called earlier in the day; we were sitting in the courtroom waiting for jury selection when the case was settled. Got to go home early, which was appreciated. I always take several things to do and something to read; it is a long day.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

dottygarland- prior to this last pneumonia vaccine you received, did you have one at an earlier age? I am a nurse at a local hospital, and any age can rule in for the first vaccination. There are multiple questions to ask. My daughter had the shot when she was 8, because she had pneumomia. If you are a smoker, you automatically rule in to get it. If it has been greater then 5 years since you first shot, you will rule in for the second. They have done trial studies and have found that a third shot has no greater chances of you contracting pneumonia or not. Any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## gfoley (Mar 23, 2011)

i did bring my knitting needles and had to take it out to my car.. bring a book but its fun people watching


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Seriously, you are kidding right?!! You would read books while on a jury to decide a person's future? I hope you never sit in a jury box if you take it so lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent a week sitting in a room waiting to be chosen for a jury. It never happened. Some people watched movies, some slept. I walked the floors of the courthouse because my butt hurt too much to sit on it anymore.

I am sure that all of these activities would be put aside were any of us actually listening to a case.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

crochet hooks?Read up on new patterns. I did jury duty once and was able to knit on our breaks.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Also, in the trial that I was on the jury, we were sent to the jury room for hours at a time with reminders not to talk about the case, while the lawyers and judge worked over motions, etc. The trial went on for 7 weeks and we were sent out of the courtroom every single day....Alot of hours of down time with no knitting allowed....It was a horrible lot of knitting time wasted!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Just inspired me to give crochet a chance.  Or, there were a lot of finger knitters on line during the hoidays using the pom-pom types of yarn.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Sandy 127: Just asssumed it was because I am "old" (don't really feel it most days!, but others...) Started in August to quit smoking cold turkey--was doing 4 or 5 a day (sometimes less, other days more) after almost 2 packs per day after retiring; have not even inhaled second-hand smoke since end of February. More than anything, I do not miss the stinking smell (especially in my knitting!). Sandy, from now on I will attribute it to not smoking anymore!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

dottygarland said:


> Sandy 127: Just asssumed it was because I am "old" (don't really feel it most days!, but others...) Started in August to quit smoking cold turkey--was doing 4 or 5 a day (sometimes less, other days more) after almost 2 packs per day after retiring; have not even inhaled second-hand smoke since end of February. More than anything, I do not miss the stinking smell (especially in my knitting!). Sandy, from now on I will attribute it to not smoking anymore!


Congratulations on your success. I quit cold turkey Jan 1, 1971 and it was one of the best things I've ever done! After that I no longer had sinus problems and a cold was just a minor irritation, not a major illness anymore.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I do not smoke, although I do enjoy a cigarette or two on the porch occasionally in summer. The awful smell in the house keeps me from smoking more than I do!


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Both things that others have said: NO one does not knit whilst on the jury. It may even be improper to knit in the spectators' area. Not recommended if waiting to be called as a witness. "Wait, one more cable, let me finish this row!" Do crochet hooks have that same weapon-vibe that the deadly knitting needles do? I love that circular needles get a pass. They must look bendy and friendly. Does anyone know of a spy novel or murder mystery that includes mayhem with a knitting needle (delivery of poison, or a tracking device, or old-fashioned stabbing) as a plot element? None spring to mind.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

PS: I totally agree with not trying to "get out of" jury duty for no reason. If intelligent people did not serve, well, I take it back; some of the goofy verdicts rendered these days pay witness to the fact that the bright folks were absent from jury selection. I think that KPers would be great additions to a jury hearing complicated information -- if we can read and understand some of these knitting patterns, and produce something beautiful at the same time as making on-the-fly changes, certainly we can understand whatever they attempt to throw at us in the form of evidence!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I do not like jury duty. They would rather have you sit through some movie of their choice. We could do so much if the would let us bring our needles.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i would go to the court house a day or so early and show them some 'safe' needles. i have been on jury duty 3 times and i have always brought my knitting, because there is a ton of 'down time" when you need something to do. you can't of course knit during the court hearing abut before and after you should be able to!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my u poor thing! lol Reading then?


----------



## Farmgirl4152 (Apr 5, 2012)

I spent almost 3 month on a murder trial a number of years ago, not including the selection process. Luckily I could take in crocheting. I started and finished a large afghan during the breaks and while waiting before we were brought into court. I worked on it only while there and when the trial finished one of the court people bought the afghan from me. It was in off-white and she wanted it for a wedding gift. I didn't want to keep it because it would have always reminded me of the case. Lots of court people checked regularly to see the progress. It became a conversation piece since we couldn't discuss the case.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Farmgirl, what a great story!!! Talk about turning a lemon into lemonade!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great story!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great way to relieve the stress of the trial too.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

If you decide on crochet, there is a stunning yet very simple pattern in the current issue of Vogue Knitting Crochet 2012 Special Collectors Issue on page 63, pattern 33. And it would keep you busy through a long trial, should that be your fate.

I don't buy a K/C magazine unless, thumbing through it, I see an image that takes my breath away. This one did. I shelled out $9.

http://www.vogueknitting.com/crochet/crochet_2012_fashion_preview.aspx

The red sweater second from left under "Chain, Chain, Chain"


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> If you decide on crochet, there is a stunning yet very simple pattern in the current issue of Vogue Knitting Crochet 2012 Special Collectors Issue on page 63, pattern 33. And it would keep you busy through a long trial, should that be your fate.
> 
> I don't buy a K/C magazine unless, thumbing through it, I see an image that takes my breath away. This one did. I shelled out $9.
> 
> ...


MaryMargaret, you are a bad influence on me. I think I'm about to break my "iron clad" determination never to pay for any more patterns (since there are more patterns for free than I could work up if I lived 1000 years!). But I see a lace sweater there that is just what I've been looking for. So tell me, the link you gave us is for that one issue of Vogue and every pattern pictured on that page is in the magazine? If you say yes, I think I'll have to buy it.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

So many beautiful patterns! I think I will have to buy this issue. I have been looking for a pattern for a lacy crocheted coat, and there are three here that I could adapt to what I want. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

My daughter used her hair sticks...no one stopped or asked about them (they were wooden and she went right through security wearing them).


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hudson said:


> My daughter used her hair sticks...no one stopped or asked about them (they were wooden and she went right through security wearing them).


I knew I shouldn't have cut my hair when it was long.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

immunurse said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > If you decide on crochet, there is a stunning yet very simple pattern in the current issue of Vogue Knitting Crochet 2012 Special Collectors Issue on page 63, pattern 33. And it would keep you busy through a long trial, should that be your fate.
> ...


Immununurse:

I feel your pain, I am experiencing it myself. But no, not buyer's remorse. I'm in love with that red sweater.

So much for "iron clad," right?

But yes, sorry to bear bad news but, yes, patterns for all those sweaters pictured are actually IN the magazine. Is yours among the Nickey Epstein or the "Fine Romance" grouping?

According to Vogue this is the first such all-crochet issue they've published in a few years. So maybe after this one we'll be safe for a while.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very good decision. Very nice patterns. Hope to be able to make something from Vogue someday.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

crochet!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> immunurse said:
> 
> 
> > MaryMargaret said:
> ...


Third one from the left in the third row under "A fine romance"! Yummy!


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Karena said:


> Very good decision. Very nice patterns. Hope to be able to make something from Vogue someday.


My 1st knit project was Spring/ Summer 2011 Vogue cover sweater.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> If you decide on crochet, there is a stunning yet very simple pattern in the current issue of Vogue Knitting Crochet 2012 Special Collectors Issue on page 63, pattern 33. And it would keep you busy through a long trial, should that be your fate.
> 
> I don't buy a K/C magazine unless, thumbing through it, I see an image that takes my breath away. This one did. I shelled out $9.
> 
> ...


OK, you've convinced me, have to dust off the hooks. Just ordered the magazine.
But my husband just reminder me, We have a site reserved on the North Rim of the Grand Canyon for 2 days after my report date. I'm going to have to try to be excused.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't crocheted in years but those patterns are tempting...


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Just got a summons for jury duty. Included was a list of objects (weapons) that are banned from the courthouse. I can't take my knitting needles!! What am I to do?


Well, good news; today was first chance to call the summons office. Still no needles but, was able to be excused for my Grand Canyon trip. This gives me a time to brush up on my crochet skills. She even took the dates for my other 2 scheduled trips and blocked them for me. Yavapai county keeps jurors active for 6 months so I will be available for recall till October.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Bring a loom. There are many sizes and patterns.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

smsgreeneyes said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > Very good decision. Very nice patterns. Hope to be able to make something from Vogue someday.
> ...


Granny Square number, wasn't it?


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> smsgreeneyes said:
> 
> 
> > Karena said:
> ...


It was a knitted lace hooded jacket.


----------



## loisd (Dec 1, 2011)

When I was summoned for jury duty it stated in the papers to bring knitting, crocheting, handwork or a book to make the time pass faster, I did a lot of knitting while waiting and another juror was crocheting, guess it depends on where you are located.


----------



## kittyyang (Jun 11, 2013)

Among all the detecting activities, gold metal detecting is the most interesting one. It can not only relax both your body and mind , but also give you a big fortune if you are lucky enough.Next time if you feel bored, you can pick up a gold detector and have a try.

http://www.detectorall.com


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was called years ago and spent a whole week waiting all day to be called in. Every day sat and then got sent home just to come back the next day and sit. Finally the last day spent hafl the day waiting then called in and they never even got to me. Went home. So yes you sit and wait a lot. Maybe you could call the courthouse and ask if wooden needles or evne plastic ones would be ok.


----------

